

Ask HN: Anyone interested in sharing a PnP (Sunnyvale) cubicle? - zhyder

I recently went full-time on my startup. I'd like to join some sort of a co-working place so it's: (i) less distracting than home, and (ii) a little more social.<p>Looks like the best option in the South Bay area is PlugAndPlayTechCenter.com in Sunnyvale. It's $635/mo (including everything most hackers would need) for a cubicle that can accommodate 1-2 people. The place has the usual office stuff (conference rooms, cafeteria, free coffee), has startup-focused events, and even has Planet Granite next door with 50% off memberships (my favorite feature).<p>I'm hoping to find someone to share the cubicle with ($320 would leave money for ramen :)). If you're interested, please drop me an email or just comment away.
======
rms
Interesting place, I toured there. They are Amidzad and form part of startup
lore for their lucky space above their Persian rug store on University Ave in
Palo Alto -- Google and Paypal had that space at different times. After their
hits, they bought this big building and turned it into a huge startup
incubator. As far as I know they are the only people doing this in the Bay
Area right now. They might even be making money doing it, as they are solidly,
comfortably in the real estate business.

The rent certainly isn't cheap, but once you get your pitch/demo together
you'll be able to get meetings via your PnP connections. It's a friendly
enough place and the food in the cafeteria is good.

~~~
zhyder
Thanks for the review. Yeah I figure if I can't find anyone to split the cost
with, a month or two of the full-price would still be worth it for the
connections.

Startups cutting headcount (due to the recession) may be affecting their
money-making ability though.

